

Show HN: Tubemaps – Tube routes from terminal and Node.js - nicolagreco
https://github.com/nicola/tubemaps

======
jcr
It looks like a fun project.

I did notice something odd in the example on your github page:

    
    
      $ tubemaps path  --from "Euston" --to "Hammersmith"
      # Piccadilly Line: Hammersmith to Barons Court
      # Piccadilly Line: Barons Court to Earl's Court
      # Piccadilly Line: Earl's Court to Gloucester Road
      # Piccadilly Line: Gloucester Road to South Kensington
      # Piccadilly Line: South Kensington to Knightsbridge
      # Piccadilly Line: Knightsbridge to Hyde Park Corner
      # Piccadilly Line: Hyde Park Corner to Green Park
      # Victoria Line: Green Park to Oxford Circus
      # Victoria Line: Oxford Circus to Warren Street
      # Victoria Line: Warren Street to Euston
    

It may just be me, but it seems you have "from" and "to" reversed?

(NOTE: Trusting my judgement on such directional things tends to be a bad bet
since I'm ambidextrous and dyslectic --I don't know left from right, and for
me, it often doesn't matter. ;)

~~~
nicolagreco
You just spot a nice bug! I posted as soon as I completed 1.0.0. I will
absolutely update this no!

Update: solved in 1.0.2 :)

------
mtmail
We're doing something similar in JS/Raphael. Currently working on many more
cities around the world. [http://www.findproperly.co.uk/tube-
map.php](http://www.findproperly.co.uk/tube-map.php)

In fact the station data looks to be from the same source but we added more
stations if you're interested.

This older project is also similar [https://github.com/benbarnett/SVG-Tube-
Map](https://github.com/benbarnett/SVG-Tube-Map)

------
mcantelon
What's the time column mean in this dataset (I'm guessing these connections
only happen during a certain time range indicated by the ID)?

[https://github.com/nicola/tubemaps/blob/master/datasets/lond...](https://github.com/nicola/tubemaps/blob/master/datasets/london.connections.csv)

~~~
nicolagreco
This is the time it takes from one station to another. This is not my dataset,
but I have been told this when I was give, I will let you know very soon!

~~~
mcantelon
Ah cool. That makes sense.

